# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Leksione mbi sistemet numerike

## mastersoft

Pershendetje !

Keto dite me duhet te bej njo projekt mbi sistemet numerike :

1.Sistemi numerik Binar dhe veprimet aritmetike bina
2.Sistemi numerik hexadecimal
3.Sistemi numerik oktal
4.Sistemi numerik decimal

Me duet ndonje ebook apo tutorial mbi shendrimin anasjelltas apo edhe mbi historine apo disa fjale mbi kto sisteme .

Faleminderit

----------


## mastersoft

Ju lemtem me ndihmoni sa me shpejt

----------


## ard-ard

Sistemi binar ketu e ke :
http://sq.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sistemi_binar
Sistemi hexadexima ne englisht :  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexadecimal
Shif edhe ketu ke diqka :
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?p=1765360

----------

